# Cs-590



## Big Block (Aug 1, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 1, 2015)

How did you get them both stuck?


----------



## Big Block (Aug 1, 2015)

lol. Cause they both suck


----------



## CR888 (Aug 1, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> How did you get them both stuck?


Thats how you fell a tree with an echo........plunge the bar in at the top and the heavy echo wieght just pulls the tree down. The op obvously tried it with a lighter husky and not until the echo got involved would the tree come down.


----------



## Big Block (Aug 1, 2015)

. Seriously I was....lol that was some seriously ingenious funny $hit. And I love my ECHO


----------



## BGE541 (Aug 1, 2015)

Big Block said:


> . Seriously I was....lol that was some seriously ingenious funny $hit. And I love my ECHO



Which one you like more? That 590 getting broken in more?


----------



## Big Block (Aug 1, 2015)

The 590 for sure 200 plus dollars cheaper and more powerful. It is. It has a bunch more compression now


----------



## BGE541 (Aug 1, 2015)

NO WAY... Howcan it be better and cost let??? LMAO Glad you like it we need an update video of here piss revving and cutting!


----------



## Big Block (Aug 1, 2015)

Lol i know right it just is not possible see if we can get a piss revving video up tomorrow


----------



## Big Block (Aug 1, 2015)

I need to go find some wood


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 1, 2015)

Give me ANY SAW in the Pro Saw Range and I'll show you MAGIC with a sharp chain


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Aug 2, 2015)

give you a pro saw then you can do a 100 page oil thread about it


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 2, 2015)

jakewells said:


> give you a pro saw then you can do a 100 page oil thread about it  [emoji23]


Only 100 pages? Rookie. 

The 590 is a sweet saw btw, but y'all already know that.[emoji6]


----------



## milkman (Aug 2, 2015)

Big Block said:


> The 590 for sure 200 plus dollars cheaper and more powerful. It is. It has a bunch more compression now




But, but, but, the Husky and Stihl is $200+ more, so they gotta be better, according to the "You get what you pay for " crew.


----------



## Mike Charles (Aug 2, 2015)

I thought he found the elusive chainsaw tree where chainsaws grow in the wild. Or its like Excalibur. Pull the chainsaw out and you become king of the lumberjacks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferguson system (Aug 2, 2015)

There's 590 reason's to like the Echo, 562 reason's to like the Husky, the clear loser is the Stihl: 362..


----------



## snoozeys (Aug 23, 2015)

Please no more 100+ page oil threads getting both saws stuck not even im that good 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Oct 13, 2015)

590 reasons!


----------



## Big Block (Oct 13, 2015)

Oooooooo 28 on there ah. How's it run ? Full skip ?


----------



## Big Block (Oct 13, 2015)

I did a double take I see that it's full comp. It's gotta run.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Oct 13, 2015)

Big Block said:


> Oooooooo 28 on there ah. How's it run ? Full skip ?



no skip.
it will eat. its a full on stock saw. nothing special. they dont offer it with a 24" or 28" because it was not tested with them. but they do fine with larger bars.
i also have a 20" for it. but i use a cs450p 20" for most of the work.


----------



## BGE541 (Nov 23, 2015)

Whats new with this?


----------



## Big Block (Nov 24, 2015)

Nothing yet. Thinking of getting a gb bar though


----------

